# AR6 Thumbhole stock...



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Greetings All,

I would like to replace my AR6 standard stock with a nice thumbhole stock. I have not really found too much though regarding where to purchase a replaceable Evanix thumbhole stock or a custom made thumbhole.

I know y'all have some ideas of where to purchase this type of item.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

avv604,

I was wondering , Does it have to be a stock set up exactly for a AR6?

Or Can ya Drill and Make some change to the Screw that Holds the Gun to the Stock?

If so for $80.00 Had ya checked into the Laminated and Multi Colored Thumb hole stocks that are Offered with the Davey Crickett .22s?

http://www.crickett.com/index.php?cPath ... gus9njbo56

Best wishes 
Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Scottie_The_Boy said:


> avv604,
> 
> I was wondering , Does it have to be a stock set up exactly for a AR6?
> 
> ...


Scottie_The_Boy,

I really do appreciate the web site. However, I do not really have any wood working tools. I was really hoping to find somewhere that had an Evanix thumbhole stock or a place that would make one.

Those stocks are very nice though, and perhaps I could do something to make them fit... but I don't really know what that would be.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

No Problem my friend,I understand..as I don't have tools for carving and such just a drill press,and some different idea's for Filling around the barrel to get it to fit true and such...

I am about to Post some pics of this Clunker I been using and show why I am so fustrated with Misses and just a weak design..

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Scottie_The_Boy said:


> No Problem my friend,I understand..as I don't have tools for carving and such just a drill press,and some different idea's for Filling around the barrel to get it to fit true and such...
> 
> I am about to Post some pics of this Clunker I been using and show why I am so fustrated with Misses and just a weak design..
> 
> Scottie_The_Boy


Post away... let take a gander.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

I shoot the Evanix Blizzard with the thumbhole stock. What a nice setup. Beautiful wood finished nicely. Compared to a friends AA 410s and the quality is even with both. Can't ask for much more than that.

Good luck on your search.


----------

